# Best Sound Card for Music



## Harry (Sep 25, 2003)

I’m starting to plan a new build computer. Looking for the best sound card for music. I have no interest in games. Planning to use Vista operating system.

Want two channel analog outputs to go to an old Denon receiver in my computer room. Will take subwoofer input off the receiver. Looking at using Paradigm Atoms and Paradigm sub for my computer sound system.

Want digital output to go to a receiver in my living room, either coax or optical. Have not bought this receiver yet, will soon. Initially will have 3.1 with later upgrade to 5.1. Have a short run for though a wall to get from computer to living room A/V receiver.

Any suggestions? Thanks in advance.


----------



## 2teky (Sep 28, 2007)

Tascam FW1884


----------



## Harry (Sep 25, 2003)

Thanks for the suggestion, but that is overkill for what I want. I don't need to record, just want high quality outputs.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Maybe not the best, but good: http://us.creative.com/products/product.asp?category=1&subcategory=208&product=14064&nav=0


----------



## Harry (Sep 25, 2003)

Thanks for the suggestion. I sort of have my eye on a Asus Xonar.


----------

